# What can I do with this powder hash?



## Lifted07Duramax (Apr 13, 2011)

Can I just take a very small amount of water and put it in with all this hash I have that is very very small rocks and then get it nice and moist and mash it all together?

Or how can I get it to where I can make all this fine hash into a chunk


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2011)

Use it as is or press it, just don't add any water and ruin it.
One timey way was to put it in a cig cellophane, tape it up, put in your shoe and take a walk it will be pressed and look more like the black hash you are looking for.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

smoke it dont matter what it look's like, just how it smoke's


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotta vice? Wrap it up in plastic and smash it with the vice...it will stick together.


----------



## Lifted07Duramax (Apr 13, 2011)

I dunno this stuff is pretty hard I cant even take the chunks I have and smash it down without it breaking into a bunch of lil pieces.

Is there a way to get some moisture back into it so it becomes easier to mash?  
It feels like 2 day old playdough


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 13, 2011)

What strain and method did you use brother?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 13, 2011)

Lifted07Duramax said:
			
		

> I dunno this stuff is pretty hard I cant even take the chunks I have and smash it down without it breaking into a bunch of lil pieces.
> 
> Is there a way to get some moisture back into it so it becomes easier to mash?
> It feels like 2 day old playdough


If you put it someplace it will get warm it should soften up..That's why the shoe thing works so good.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe try folding it up in a piece of parchment paper, and then wrap that in a towel and iron it with a clothes iron on low. I've read that it works, but have never tried that method myself.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2011)

Compress it within some cellophane and whack it in the oven for half hour, dependant on the method used to make it??


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2011)

As Fruity said, main question is How does it smoke?


----------

